# Green Slime for tires



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I tried some Green Slime in skidloader tires.I had demolised a 30x50 hip roof barn and hauled it away to burn hole to get it out of the yard.I had a couple tires off and patched them and also put about 20 plugs in nail holes but I still had 3 leaking tires.So I decided to try some Green Slime from TSC.Cost about $10 a tire.Worked great!

The one tire shop said it don't work and charge $20 extra if a tire has it in for repair.Well it seems to be working great so I guess I won't have to take it in for repairs.









I found a nail in it after had the slime in and pulled it out.Air was shooting out.Drove it back and forth and some slime come out and it pluged itself shortly.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Cy, I have seen that stuff at the JD dealer but never tried it. Sounds like a good fix for a troublesome tire. thanks for the info. Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I like green slime and I cannot lie....


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Cy, I have seen that stuff at the JD dealer but never tried it. Sounds like a good fix for a troublesome tire. thanks for the info. Mike


TSC had it on sale for $29.95 per gallon.JD would prly want $60 a gallon.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

swmnhay said:


> TSC had it on sale for $29.95 per gallon.JD would prly want $60 a gallon.


& if they don't have any on the shelf, "let me check in the back" while they make a run to TSC.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> The one tire shop said it don't work and charge $20 extra if a tire has it in for repair.Well it seems to be working great so I guess I won't have to take it in for repairs.


There's a reason for that, eventually that stuff dries out and the tire ends up becoming glued to the rim. Not slime but my grandfather used something similar once in a baler tire, when the tire finally gave up I ended up burning the tire off, sand blasting the rim and repainting. Maybe the stuff is better now, but I'll never use it in a tire _I_ have to fix or replace later.


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

Slime works wonders. We use it ALL the time! Tire places do complain about it but.....I really dont care because it saves us a lot of time and money.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey, we can get a couple cases (beer that is), build a bonfire, and throw all the tires in the fire, get drunk and see who can tell the biggest tale!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Hey, we can get a couple cases (beer that is), build a bonfire, and throw all the tires in the fire, get drunk and see who can tell the biggest tale!


Can I start?

Obama really does care about America and given enough time all his policies will work out for the best.

I win!!


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

mlappin, you cheated. Ain't no way to top that one.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah, I can't top that one, either.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

THAT'S gotta be the biggest one ever!!! After reading the first line, I thought you had some tires to burn but that would be the wrong thing to throw in.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Got me too....


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

mlappin said:


> Obama really does care about America and given enough time all his policies will work out for the best.


No wonder you save so much on fertilizer. A few trips through a field spreading manure like this and you have hay 10' tall. Come on over by me for a visit anytime you want!

Ralph


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

IMO, Obama is a wonderful President, just look around you at all the good he's provided.

He's a shoe in, in 2012..

Far as slime is concerned, can't be any worse than CaCl.


----------

